# ASF



## TNT (19. März 2001)

Also ich wusste nicht genau wohin damit. Seit neuestem tauchen überall Filme Videos usw. im .asf Format auf (wie zB Geforce3 auf der Apple Messe).
1. Was ist der Vorteil daran????
2. Wie kann ich Filme da rein bringen???? (ins Format .asf)
3. Wie wieder raus???
Greetings TNT


----------



## Quentin (20. März 2001)

asf = advanced streaming format 

der vorteil - die filme bleiben relativ klein bei starker kompression 

da ist dann wieder der nachteil: die bild/soundqualität.  :#

wie du asf files erstellst kann ich dir nicht sagen, probiers mal mit den microsoft media tools die beim media player dabei sein müssten (muss man extra installieren glaube ich) 


mehr kann ich dir dazu nicht sagen. 


cheers


----------



## Jarod (20. April 2001)

*easy..*

asf ist auch nur ein weiterer codec a la divX.
er komprimiert also und dein rechner entkomprimiert
den kram (sprich: du brauchst nen flotten rechner
damit es auch ruckelfrei rüberkommt) oder bei streams
ne fette leitung! ;D

asf kannsu mit den windows media tools (irgendwo
bei micr0softs site müssten die rumliegen.find mich
da sowieso selten zurecht..)

einmal asf gemacht..gehts netmehr zurück..jedenfalls
ist mir noch keiner bekannt.

gibt noch asfrecorder zum aufnehmen von streams..das
is aber jetzt echt alles was ich weiss ;D

greetz

:: jarod


----------

